

Programmable magnets - rndmcnlly0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=POc32aioLFE

======
rndmcnlly0
I had the core idea of this in 2006 (binary coded patterns of small magnets
for position and orientation sensitivity), but... didn't follow up. Looks like
they are doing some interesting stuff with it (and piling on the patents).

The original application I imagined would be very simple arrays to be used in
kids' tile puzzles where you could have square-peg-in-square-hole style
thinking but without hole geometry (choosing something more semantic instead).
Puzzle tiles would only have strong attraction to their correct location and
all other locations would be relatively neutral.

------
adlep
This has been an engineering holly grail for quite a while. If validated, the
patents for such magnets should make a nice financial windfall for this
company. Great news if validated.

